# Middle East



## nhboy

"Better the Arabs do it tolerably than that you do it perfectly. It is  their war & you are to help them, not to win it for them. (T.E. Lawrence)


----------



## Gilligan

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/comments-prove-obama-hasn-isis-threat-article-1.1935544


----------

